# First trip in my new pro angler



## Caddy Yakker

Tue. 11-15-2011

Well I had this kayak for a week but wanted to mount the bottom machine before I took her out.
This is the first hobie I have ever even sat in. Yes this boat is heavy and it is big!

I really just wanted to test out the Garmin echo 300c color bottom machine I got for it and man this thing is SWEET! For 200 bucks you can't beat this unit. I launched at shoreline park and headed south torwards the diving pelicans. Marked tons of bait and judging by the pops on the surface they were menhaden. Pulled a stretch 25 and another diving plug for a couple miles....nothing.

Started heading back and see a lot of pelicans diving on one spot and a couple boats hooked up and I knew it had to be bullreds. Got close and decided to have some fun with my sostace 4000 and try out a small wax wing. Insatnt hookup. Quick 10 min fight and released about a 15 lb red. It was getting close to time for me to pick my daughter up so one more fish and decided to get some video on my gopro since I didn't get any pics of the first fish. 

Sorry for the quality, this gopro is almost 4 yrs old and non HD. Those fish eye lens makes everything look smaller including the waves. I realized later I should have had the camera pointed down more and as you can tell I haven't used it in a while.

Thanks for reading my report and hopefully more to come soon.

Dustin


----------



## bbarton13

awesome! welcome to the pa family


----------



## Flatspro

Wirelessly posted

Nice


----------



## fishn4fun

Very nice way to break it in:thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Here is a pic of the beach cart I had made

View attachment 34558


----------



## Night Wing

Nice video. Nice beach cart too.


----------



## hookdropper

Sweet


----------



## hdvw1

Where can you buy just the ballon tires? I want to make my own cart.


----------



## bbarton13

http://www.wheeleez.com/


----------



## Caddy Yakker

bbarton13 said:


> http://www.wheeleez.com/


Yeah thats where I ordered mine from and the only place I could find them. They are not cheap!! I bought two 19" tire and after taxes and shipping just under $300 before I even started building the cart!!!


----------



## grey ghost

nice rig, great viedo!!


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Dude you're PA is so tricked out... love it. Beach tires are the next addition for my Outback.


----------

